# Pregnant, or fat?



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (May 29, 2015)

Hi, I posted this in the regular mini horse forum, but after I decided that I didn't think she was pregnant somebody said that she seems to be acting pregnant and that she could be, and told me to post it in here. So, here goes. ? Tuesday night, I came in the barn at around 8:45 to look at Ms. Angel because I was missing her. She was laying down, and didn't get up when I came in. I had only done showmanship that day, and it was rainy so she didn't go outside either, so she wasn't tired. She normally jumps up when I come in. It looked like her stomach was in pain. I had to force her up. She laid back down again after a few minutes, and then I had to force her back up again. She did this multiple times before I started walking her around. She was lethargic, slow and wanted to stop. I thought she was colicing. However, her gut WAS making sounds. I gave her some banamine and continued to check on her until about 2am, when I decided she was okay and I could go to sleep. The next morning, she was more alert, but she still laid down and made me force her up. We gave her another dose of banamine and that seemed to help her again and then the vet came out. The vet said she looked pregnant, and was acting kind of pregnant. She said she also could have been colicing. So, we ultrasounded her and the fluid that she was looking for in a pregnant mare did not show up, but she said if she was about ready to foal, the foal might of taken all the fluid she 2as looking for, or something like that. I messaged her owner, and she said she was bred last year, however she said she thought the last time they bred her was around April 29th, 2014 and that the vet blood tested her and said she wasn't pregnant. That's when I started to doubt her being pregnant, and thought she had coliced and she just had a bloated belly or a grass belly. I measured her stomach Wednesday, Thursday, and today, and she was at 50 1/2 - 51 inches each time. She is 34 inches tall, she is normally not this fat. She is kind of holding her tail up, and she did 'wink' earlier but she hasn't done it since so I could of caught her right after she peed. In the other forum, a lot of people said she looked pregnant, and seemed pregnant. However, she would be at about 390 days! So, I am doubtful, and that's why I'm posting here. Here are some pictures from today, she isn't poking out as much, but she still measures the same. I will post pictures in the comments from yesterday, and how she looks in show shape. I have been driving her every other day, and lunging her on the days she wasn't driving. She hasn't lost any weight, just gained. She gets 1/2 cup of grain, and a half flake of hay day and night. She eats grass every day for a few hours but she wears a muzzle. What do you think, fat or pregnant?

Forgot to add. she is very touchy about her lower stomach near the flanks today. If you touch it, she will pin her ears to her head or even lift her leg like she is going to kick me.

Also, ,my 32" in shape mini gelding is about 44" around his stomach, for comparison.

And also, sorry about the bad udder picture lol. I can get a better one if you want. It was really hard to try to take one! She doesn't have any udder development. Also, if she was pregnant, this would be her first foal.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (May 29, 2015)

Here she is 2-4 years ago in show shape.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (May 29, 2015)

This was her yesterday. She seemed to be poking out more, but she measured the same, 50 1/2 inches around her stomach, yesterday and today.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (May 29, 2015)

I feel like these pictures make her look skinnier than she is in real life lol! She looks really big to me,


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (May 29, 2015)

Yikes! Went out to feed her and I accidentally bumped into her stomach, she pins her ears, turns around and bites me!


----------



## chandab (May 29, 2015)

Usually ulcers cause weight loss; but since she was a show mare, ulcers are a possibility and could explain her sensitivity to having her belly touched. Hopefully someone with more knowledge than me will be here soon to look at your pictures (some of the members are night owls or in another country, so they read at "odd" hours).


----------



##  (May 29, 2015)

If she is a maiden, then it's very possible she's pregnant, since they tend to carry high and tight. It appears that she could be a bit lop-sided, which is something we look for in pregnant mares.

Certainly, if she's pregnant, the last breeding date wasn't in April, as she wouldn't carry this long. So, if it's possible she could have been bred later, then it could be a go. But, did you say your vet did an ultrasound? An ultrasound should have shown a baby at this point, not just fluid. What type of ultrasound did the vet do?

Doesn't look like any udder development, but we don't gauge by that anyway.

When did you get her? What are her eating habits? Is she leaning towards only eating hay and not grain? If so, ulcers may be the problem, and you should start her on some type of ulcer treatments. Even some doses of liquid Tagamet or something similar should get you through the weekend. Or if your vet is open tomorrow, ask about Ulcerguard or something generic. With gut sounds, I'm not thinking colic, but ulcers would cause her pain. I'd try some ulcer treatments and see if she improves. The key with ulcer treatment is to keep it up long after the symptoms disappear. If it's an ulcer, it can take a month or so to heal, so if you see some improvement, keep up the treatment.

Try taking a picture of her down at her level from the back -- looking forward -- and we can see if there is a baby hiding in there, by looking for a lop-sided belly. Then another full side picture but right down at her level. This will help us see the true positioning of her belly.

So, I'd try both the ulcer treatment, and get the pictures and not to worry. We'll get it figured out, and any ulcer treatment will not hurt if there is a little "rider" inside. We'll just pray for her quick return to her normal self, and watch with you.

WELCOME to our Nutty Nursery, by the way. We're happy you joined us. We're here to answer any questions you may have -- nothing is too outlandish to ask, or silly. We're here to help in any way we can, and with many here from all over the world, you'll see answers pop up all hours of the day and night!

She's a pretty girl!

~~Diane


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (May 29, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> If she is a maiden, then it's very possible she's pregnant, since they tend to carry high and tight. It appears that she could be a bit lop-sided, which is something we look for in pregnant mares.
> 
> Certainly, if she's pregnant, the last breeding date wasn't in April, as she wouldn't carry this long. So, if it's possible she could have been bred later, then it could be a go. But, did you say your vet did an ultrasound? An ultrasound should have shown a baby at this point, not just fluid. What type of ultrasound did the vet do?
> 
> ...


Thanks! She tends to eat both her hay and grain, grain first then hay. Doesnt seem hesitant or slow. i got her April 11th this year. Is there different type of ultrasounds? Lol. I didnt know that. I think it was judt a regular one, its an ultrasound machine. She uses it on my big horse, too, because he has leg issues, so she looks for torn ligaments in his legs. With Angel, she said she couldnt see the baby or fluid, but if she was near ready to foal, the baby or fluid might not be noticeable. I know a friend who had a vet out to look at her mini to see if she was pregnant, and she said she wasnt, then a week later she foaled. ☺ I will post that picture tomorrow morning, its late and dark here.


----------



##  (May 29, 2015)

I'll look forward to the pictures tomorrow. Sleep well.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (May 31, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I'll look forward to the pictures tomorrow. Sleep well.


Sorry, was at a show all day yesterday! I took Angel, too, since she seemed to be feeling good. She did great! I could tell she laid down or rolled a few times, though, because her sheet and hood were filthy by the end of the show! LOL! I just fed her this morning, touched her stomach again near her flanks and she pinned her ears flat to her head again. I tried to clean out her udders, too, and she kicked me. She normally lets me do that. I haven't measured her stomach yet but I will soon, in a hour or two. I'll go out and do that, and take those pictures. Any other pictures that would be helpful? I can try to take them.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (May 31, 2015)

I think she is just fat, but she's acting so weird, so I would like your guys' opinion once I post the pictures so I know to keep a closer eye on her or not.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 31, 2015)

We have mares that don't like there flank/nipples touched. The only mares we have had that had no problem being touched in those areas previously, than got sensitive, were pregnant and in the last 4-8 weeks of there pregnancy. If she's not colicy any more, I don't think she would all pf a sudden hating you for touching those areas. Especially. since she never had a problem before. Also if you are exercising her as much as you say and have not increased anything in her diet, why is she gaining weight. If she's not pregnant, maybe she just finished filling out. We have a mare that when we got her as a yearling, she was fairly refines. When she turned three, she put on more weight. She was by no means fat, she just added her girly weight at maturity. She then had a mare figure, especially now after her first foal.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (May 31, 2015)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> We have mares that don't like there flank/nipples touched. The only mares we have had that had no problem being touched in those areas previously, than got sensitive, were pregnant and in the last 4-8 weeks of there pregnancy. If she's not colicy any more, I don't think she would all pf a sudden hating you for touching those areas. Especially. since she never had a problem before. Also if you are exercising her as much as you say and have not increased anything in her diet, why is she gaining weight. If she's not pregnant, maybe she just finished filling out. We have a mare that when we got her as a yearling, she was fairly refines. When she turned three, she put on more weight. She was by no means fat, she just added her girly weight at maturity. She then had a mare figure, especially now after her first foal.


She is 11, now, so I think she has already filled out by now LOL. Thanks for the comment I am heading out soon to take pictures. You have been very helpful with your replies


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (May 31, 2015)

Okay, here are the pictures. I swear she looked more 'poky' out at the sides two days ago or so, but she still measures the same around her stomach, 50 1/2, so I guess it all went to the bottom of her stomach, haha. If you want to see how poky she was two to three days ago I posted it in the comments on the first page of this topic. This morning with the five seconds that I got to touch her udders before she kicked me, I couldve sworn they had gotten a little fuller, but now from the pictures they look the same lol. I must just be paranoid haha. These pictures make her look a little skinnier than she is for some reason, must be the angle or something. But she wasnt this fat when I got her or normally. She's gained a lot. She was fat and out of shape when I got her, not as fat as she is now, but I was pretty sure I could work it off of her. Apparently not. She measured 50 1/2 - 51 inches around her stomach today, too.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (May 31, 2015)

Lol, Im not sure how she looks so much slimmer in the pictures than she is in real life. She was big enough for the vet, my sister and I to suspect she was pregnant


----------



##  (Jun 1, 2015)

If she's a maiden, they can be very tricky to figure out. I wouldn't give up on her being pregnant, with some maidens you just can't tell. Hopefully Chanda will post my favorite pictures of her "tricky" mare -- that certainly didn't look pregnant, and then foaled a beautiful baby the same day.

We'll watch for some udder development with her, and hope she shows us a few signs. Keep the pictures coming every few days, so we can look for changes!!!


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 1, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> If she's a maiden, they can be very tricky to figure out. I wouldn't give up on her being pregnant, with some maidens you just can't tell. Hopefully Chanda will post my favorite pictures of her "tricky" mare -- that certainly didn't look pregnant, and then foaled a beautiful baby the same day.
> 
> We'll watch for some udder development with her, and hope she shows us a few signs. Keep the pictures coming every few days, so we can look for changes!!!


Okay, I will, thanks for your help




! I will try to post a picture of her tonight, she looked a little bigger to me, but she measured the same. I'll see what the pictures look like. She is getting more touchy about her lower belly/udder area.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 1, 2015)

These are her tonight.


----------



## chandab (Jun 2, 2015)

Was gone today, just for Diane...

Here's Tana (the silver bay dun):

First thing in the morning:




And, right after lunch:


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 2, 2015)

chandab said:


> Was gone today, just for Diane...Here's Tana (the silver bay dun):First thing in the morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, wow, she really didn't look that pregnant! She is very pretty .


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 2, 2015)

Today when I went out to feed her, I touched her belly again, just to see how she was feeling, hoping that she wasnt as touchy. But, no, of course, she's even MORE touchy. Now she'll pin her ears, squeal, bite you, or pin her ears and look at her stomach, if I touch ANY of her lower stomach and anywhere near her udders. Yesterday it was just her lower belly near the flanks, and her udders. She measured 50 1/2 yesterday, and now she is at 51. I have still been exercising her, she went to a show on Saturday and drove, she got the day off Sunday, but then I lunged her and did some showmanship last night. She has also driven on Thursday, and did some showmanship on Friday. Plus, she is on dry lot, now.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 2, 2015)

I felt like yesterday she was getting better about her stomach, and that she was feeling much better, because she wasnt doing as much about the stomach as she was about her udder area. But now, she is supet touchy about her stomach.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 2, 2015)

Okay.. got some interesting pics of her udder today.. this might actually be the breaking point where you guys can tell if she is pregnant or not.. will post them soon.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 2, 2015)

What is this? This is the area around her udders she absolutely hates me touching


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 2, 2015)

Here's a few other shots from today


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 2, 2015)

That's edema. That usually happens when they are towards the end of there pregnancy. The edema will move back and her actual bag will fill. Some mares that are a tad overweight can get the edema also. I don't think that's her case, since she doesn't look overweight in the pictures.

You may want to check with the previous owners and see how long she was with the stallion. She may have been bred later. We had a mare that we saw bred last year that calculated out her foaling by the end of Feb. She ended up not foaling until the end of March. She had come back in heat and the stallion rebred her. We never saw her covered that last time. We know the foal wasn't over cooked, so the foal was not from the breeding we saw. Our mare and stallion are right by our house, so can hear anything going on.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 2, 2015)

Also the last two pictures you took of her mammary area is different. The first couple pictures showed her nipples touching each other. The last picture shows them not touching. If may be how she was standing. Also, a maiden mare usually has no loose skin in the bag area. Her nipples would be sucked up tight to her belly.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 2, 2015)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> Also the last two pictures you took of her mammary area is different. The first couple pictures showed her nipples touching each other. The last picture shows them not touching. If may be how she was standing. Also, a maiden mare usually has no loose skin in the bag area. Her nipples would be sucked up tight to her belly.


I think it might have just been the way she was standing, but I don't know, I'll look again tonight. Do you mean her nipple would be like that if she was or wasn't pregnant?


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 2, 2015)

These are her tonight. She must have been standing differently in the photos because her nipples are touching again. She measures 50 1/2 where the saddle goes (two fingers behind the withers) but 54 1/2 at her biggest/pokiest spot.


----------



##  (Jun 2, 2015)

If you compare your post #1, post #14, post #18 and your post just above, I would say it looks like there are some changes going on. Her nipples may be touching, but the shape has changed, and they are no longer "squashed" up there.

This is looking better each day. And definitely, it appears she has some early edema, which is just perfect.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 2, 2015)

Here's a picture of two of our mares udders. The first one is a four year old that has never had a foal. You can't see her nipples from behind. The second picture is a six year old mare. She had her first foal two years ago. Her foal this year didn't survive a difficult birth. You can see her nipples from behind.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 2, 2015)

There's also another way but your mare may eat you. While she is eatting, put your arms around her belly closer to her flanks. Babies have a tendency of moving/kicking when mom is eating. Your hands should be flat right in front of her nipples/bag area. Try not to be kicked or bit.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 2, 2015)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> There's also another way but your mare may eat you. While she is eatting, put your arms around her belly closer to her flanks. Babies have a tendency of moving/kicking when mom is eating. Your hands should be flat right in front of her nipples/bag area. Try not to be kicked or bit.


I tried that, but instead of a baby kick, I got an angry angel kick lol! I can try again later, what should it feel like if there is a baby moving around?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 2, 2015)

It could be a flutter, a roll across your arm, a light tap, or a hard jab. Just depends. One of our foals was so active, all we had to do was watch the mares stomach. Another foal rarely moved, so harder to feel.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 2, 2015)

I agree I can see changes too. Her nipples are no longer tucked up and facing each other.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 4, 2015)

I took her to the vet again today, and she said she didnt think she is pregnant. I guess I will just have to switch her feed, and work her harder.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 4, 2015)

Well we will all be here if you start to notice any further changes with her.

Keep us posted


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 4, 2015)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Well we will all be here if you start to notice any further changes with her.
> 
> Keep us posted


Okay, thank you, I will. ☺


----------



##  (Jun 4, 2015)

Don't be surprised if she produces a little one for you. I'm sure there are many of us here who have been told by our vets that "the mare isn't pregnant".....just to have a lovely foal come to the ground.

Not saying it's so in this case, but be prepared....vet's can be wrong, especially in these little ones!


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 4, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Don't be surprised if she produces a little one for you. I'm sure there are many of us here who have been told by our vets that "the mare isn't pregnant".....just to have a lovely foal come to the ground.
> 
> Not saying it's so in this case, but be prepared....vet's can be wrong, especially in these little ones!


I know, I had a friend who had a vet out and they said her mini wasnt pregnant, then a week later, she foaled! Its crazy how sneaky this little minis can be, haha. I am continuing to keep a close eye on her, she seemed really touchy tonight, about her whole stomach and udders. I gave her some banamine tonight because I thought she was having bad stomach pains but it has been about two hours since I gave it, and she is still very touchy about her stomach.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 5, 2015)

Sorry for the bad quality, I took pictures off my other phones screen, because for some reason my other phone can't post pictures on here. What is that stuff at the tip of her nipples? Could they possibly be infected? She's very touchy this morning. I hate seeing her like this. I just want to help her




.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 5, 2015)

Its kind of a yellowish whiteish color, the stuff at the tips. I wiped it off with a wet wipe.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 5, 2015)

Since it looks white that is a "plug" that keeps anything from getting up in the mammary glands. It's nothing to worry about. As for her discomfort with having her flank/stomach touched, you'll just have to keep an eye on her and wait and see. Don't know what else you can do. She shouldn't still be touchy there from her colic episode a week ago.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 5, 2015)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> Since it looks white that is a "plug" that keeps anything from getting up in the mammary glands. It's nothing to worry about. As for her discomfort with having her flank/stomach touched, you'll just have to keep an eye on her and wait and see. Don't know what else you can do. She shouldn't still be touchy there from her colic episode a week ago.


The color is more of a yellowish white. She wasnt even that touchy the day after she coliced, just a little bit, but its gotten way worse, and is still getting worse, it seems.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 5, 2015)

Look up waxing in pregnant mares and compare pictures. You either have a "surprise" baby or a mare going through menopause. LOL


----------



##  (Jun 5, 2015)

With the changes that she was showing a few days ago in the different posts, and the edema, and now this.....I am personally leaning towards your vet was wrong!


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 5, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> With the changes that she was showing a few days ago in the different posts, and the edema, and now this.....I am personally leaning towards your vet was wrong!


Really? Yeah, I kind of think so too.. my mom does a little too. If she is pregnant, how many more weeks do you think until she foals? I wish we could have a more definite answer on this. We are going on Sunday morning to a family reunion in Missouri- 11 hours away from home! That makes me a little uneasy. We do have other arrangements if she is pregnant, but it will cost money, and we would rather not spend that much if we aren't sure if she is pregnant. That is why we took her to the vet yesterday- for a definite answer. If she was pregnant, or not, and if not, what was wrong? The vet said she doesnt think she was pregnant, but there was a slight chance. She said she also wasn't sure what was wrong with her if she wasn't pregnant. I am kind of upset with the vet, because she can't figure out what is wrong with her. Pregnant or not, she seems to be getting more touchy and such... and I just want to help.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 6, 2015)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> Look up waxing in pregnant mares and compare pictures. You either have a "surprise" baby or a mare going through menopause. LOL


Haha, Some pictures of the waxing looks similar to Angel. But, they just have bigger bags than she does.


----------



##  (Jun 6, 2015)

Remember, the size of the bag PRIOR to foaling really isn't anything. Some of these ladies fill at foaling, so don't let that confuse the issue!


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 12, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Remember, the size of the bag PRIOR to foaling really isn't anything. Some of these ladies fill at foaling, so don't let that confuse the issue!


Yeah, I've heard that.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 15, 2015)

Okay, so I just got back home last night. Fed her in the morning and took her out to look at her. She has gotten noticably fatter. My dad was taking care of her, so I dont know if he fed her too much hay, or not, but she did not overeat grain. She measures 49 1/2 inches around her stomach where the saddle goes, and 55 1/2" around her stomachs biggest point. She lost a few inches around where the saddle goes, but she gained more inches around her biggest point, which is near the middle/back of her stomach. I thought she wouldn't be as touchy, but she still is, pinning her ears and kicking when I touch her lower stomach/udders. Will post pictures tonight hopefully.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 15, 2015)

Here are the pictures. Forgot to say, she has been on a pro biotic supplement (smartdigest) for the past week and a half.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 15, 2015)

Is that puffyness on both sides of her nipples or just the way the picture has been taken. If you can, try taking the picture of her nipples from below (in the kick zone, sorry).


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 15, 2015)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> Is that puffyness on both sides of her nipples or just the way the picture has been taken. If you can, try taking the picture of her nipples from below (in the kick zone, sorry).


Haha, yup in the kick zone. I will try.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 15, 2015)

The reason I ask is from the picture above, she has puffyness. I can't see that puffyness in the other pictures.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 15, 2015)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> The reason I ask is from the picture above, she has puffyness. I can't see that puffyness in the other pictures.


Wont be able to get a picture tonight.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 15, 2015)

Nevermind, my phone has decided to cooperate and upload the pics.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 15, 2015)

It may just be me, but it looks like she has some filling in bag area. If you can feel real quick (don't get kicked or bit), check and see if the puffyness is hard or soft. When our maidens started getting a bag, the puffyness was hard.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 15, 2015)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> It may just be me, but it looks like she has some filling in bag area. If you can feel real quick (don't get kicked or bit), check and see if the puffyness is hard or soft. When our maidens started getting a bag, the puffyness was hard.


It is 11pm here. but I will feel it tomorrow morning. Thanks


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay, couldn't really feel it for a long time (she was super extra touchy today), but I did feel it. It felt puffy for sure, but it felt mostly soft. A little firm. Maybe if she calms down more later, I will try to get a better feel. Her udders do feel more full from the puffiness than it used to be without the puffiness.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 16, 2015)

From what pictures you have taken, I think you jave a pregnant horse. She's in such good shape that its hard to tell from the side and behind view. There is definitely changes in the udder area. Since she hates being touched, just watch her stomach. Maybe you will see movement. May have to watch for a while.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 16, 2015)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> From what pictures you have taken, I think you jave a pregnant horse. She's in such good shape that its hard to tell from the side and behind view. There is definitely changes in the udder area. Since she hates being touched, just watch her stomach. Maybe you will see movement. May have to watch for a while.


Really? Okay. I'll watch her stomach later. Thank you!


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 19, 2015)

I watched her today. I did see a sharp movement in.her side, but that was the only movement I saw so it probably was just her taking a quick breath or something. She is very irritable today, didnt like me picking her hooves at all (I do that everyday), and did not like me brushing her. Still very touchy, pinning her ears and kicking out when I touch her udders, and lower stomach. Also her vulva was wet, with a clear substance at the top? This happened the night she 'coliced' too.


----------



## NewToMini's (Jun 19, 2015)

Is it swollen or red (May have to check the inside for redness if her skin is black)?


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 19, 2015)

NewToMini's said:


> Is it swollen or red (May have to check the inside for redness if her skin is black)?


I will look tonight. You are talking about her vulva right?


----------



## NewToMini's (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 19, 2015)

NewToMini's said:


> Yeah


Its light pink inside


----------



## NewToMini's (Jul 8, 2015)

Any more changes?


----------



##  (Jul 9, 2015)

give us an update!!


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Sep 1, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> give us an update!!


Sorry. No baby! She was just playing us!


----------



##  (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know. Are you breeding her for next year?


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Sep 7, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Are you breeding her for next year?


No, but Im planning to in 2017 or 2018! Already have my eyes on this gorgeous stud . Next year Im taking her to pinto worlds.


----------



##  (Sep 10, 2015)

AWESOME! Then we'll look forward to some exciting news from the show ring. She's so pretty!


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Sep 10, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> AWESOME! Then we'll look forward to some exciting news from the show ring. She's so pretty!


Thank you!!



She is an awesome mare.. At home and at shows! She does everything and wins almost everything she's entered in. Now Im focusing on getting her to lose weight  She's lost a little since June but she is still tubby. My trainer calls her Pudge.


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a six gems mare too =)


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Sep 17, 2015)

Watcheye said:


> I have a six gems mare too =)


They're the best!


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Sep 17, 2015)

Also... Angel's back at it again :/. The whole thing she was doing back in June is happening again. Im thinking she colics due to temperature changes? Shes touchy (today she squealed, pinned her ears, and tried to kick and bite me when I lightly touched her stomach). This has been going on for the past few days. Minimal gut sounds sometimes, other times they are regular. She hasnt tried to roll or lay down though. She's also been bloated. On the first day, she bloated four inches. (her regular measurement of 54" at her biggest point went up to 58"). I've been giving her banamine (from the tube, not shots) every 12hrs to make her feel better but it doesnt seem like its helping.


----------



##  (Sep 17, 2015)

Remember, you can give the "shot" liquid orally, and it works pretty fast since the mouth has so many mucous membranes. They don't like the taste of it, but it's good just the same. You draw it up in a syringe, then remove the needle, and squirt in the mouth.

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Sep 17, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Remember, you can give the "shot" liquid orally, and it works pretty fast since the mouth has so many mucous membranes. They don't like the taste of it, but it's good just the same. You draw it up in a syringe, then remove the needle, and squirt in the mouth.
> 
> Keep us posted!!


I know! I dont have any of the shots though, so I am just using the tubes. I will, thanks!!


----------

